

HEAT2X Engine closeup at 240fps - teh_klev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-4n-2MtECE
Link from:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;copsub.com&#x2F;autopsy-of-heat-2x-and-tm65le&#x2F;<p>Had to edit the title a wee bit.
======
teh_klev
Link from:

[http://copsub.com/autopsy-of-heat-2x-and-tm65le/](http://copsub.com/autopsy-
of-heat-2x-and-tm65le/)

Had to edit the title a wee bit.

------
aarondf
It's quite beautiful when the camera finally falls

------
32faction
The erratic flame plume tells me there's probably something wrong with the
internal pressure regulation.

